# Any modern Sky Blue touch up paint?



## jimsbeercans (Sep 3, 2017)

Bought a nice 26" Sky Blue Breeze. It has just one scratch on the down tube probably from a water bottle holder. Tried looking in History Topics first but nothing. Looking for something in the Testors line that may work. Any ideas??


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2017)

You will probably have to blend your own. Taking a blue from a hobby shop and mixing maybe a little white to lighten etc.Take the bike and try to match something close.They can tell you how to change the shade.For small scratches I put a little paint on a piece of paper and with a toothpick start dabbing and stirring until you lighten or darken the paint


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> You will probably have to blend your own. Taking a blue from a hobby shop and mixing maybe a little white to lighten etc.Take the bike and try to match something close.They can tell you how to change the shade.For small scratches I put a little paint on a piece of paper and with a toothpick start dabbing and stirring until you lighten or darken the paint




You can get sky blue paint here:
http://www.koolestuff.com/store/p63/koolestkolorsaerosolspraypaintcans


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 3, 2017)

Locate an auto parts store that carries the Duplicolor paint sticks and aerosols. 
Chrysler PB-3 Intense Blue Pearl is a dead-on match.....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

OLDTIMER said:


> Locate an auto parts store that carries the Duplicolor paint sticks and aerosols.
> Chrysler PB-3 Intense Blue Pearl is a dead-on match.....




Emmm, nope, it's not. That paint has been said to be a dead on match for Radiant Blue, not Sky Blue. It's "close" to Radiant Blue but still not a match since it's a metallic. And it didn't match my 62 chain guard paint when I shot just the top of the guard and left the original paint on the side.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 3, 2017)

Jim... Sorry for mis-speaking. My situation was a little more detailed after speaking with my friend a few minutes ago via text... Allow me the details....
I work in the auto repair field; my friend owns a body shop.
I have a Sky Blue '78 Stingray with some very minor chips. I asked if he could make me some touch up paint for the bike. I gave him the chain guard.
In detail, I learned he used a spectrometer and his Sikkens paint system and found PB-3 to be a match to the chain guard.
Here's where the detail is.....
He mixes and shoots that formula on a test card and compare it to the object. He himself will judge the match and then add/subtract base colors to the formula and reshoot another test card until the color match is perfect. He said he used (4) cards to get it right.
At the time he gave me the paint, he said it was Chrysler PB-3....when he should have said, "I started with PB-3"...
Sorry if I misinformed you. I found that their were some important details to the match that he said he didn't think we're important in general conversation.
In the text, he told me that the color shades will vary, especially on older paints subjected to normal environment and especially candy color which rely on a certain base shade and the thickness of the color coat.
He said if you wanted it exact, you would probably need to color match the color to your specific bike.....
I am unsure what length you'd like to go to match the scratch you describe.
Hope the detail clear this up...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks OLDTIMER. I'd like to add that the Schwinn colors changed over the years and with the candy colors no two bikes are alike, even ones that were made the same year. I have 3 Coppertone examples, a 1962, 1964 and a 1965. The Coppertone on these three examples are like night and day. Doing a touch up on a 30-40 year old bike will definitely take some tinting experience for a good match on a specific piece. Black is the only color I would feel comfortable with doing a touch up. A bad touch up will draw just as much attention as a chip or scratch IMO.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 3, 2017)

THANKS...It will help a lot after the Holiday of course!
The spot is 1/16th wide by maybe 2" long. I could just buy another water bottle and bracket to hide it but I will know its there. The bike is almost too nice for that. Too bad it wasn't something other the a Breeze.


----------

